# Coffee compass air tight container



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

For those in the darker side of life you already know how good the little black containers are that very kindly came with this months DSOL from coffee compass, well the joy just keeps getting spread as they sent an extra container to me and said distribute it as I saw fit, so here is the deal.

You have five days to guess the weight of my custom torr plan to convex tamper in titanium with a goldfinger handle, the nearest to the weight wins, simples.

Just add your name below with your guess in grams down to one tenth, then next person cut and paste the list, the nearest to the actual weight on Friday at 2000 will have the container sent to them, open to everyone including the DSOL members.

To make it a little easier, but to be fair not a lot here is a picture of the tamper









The weight is more than 200 grams and less than 500 grams good luck


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

This is awesome, lottery wheel spinning.

Iwwstriker 408.2 grams


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

drude said:


> wwstriker 408.2 grams
> 
> drude 426 g


Soll 426.7 gramms


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9 g


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9g

gs11 311.61


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9g

gs11 311.61

bubbajvegas 300g


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9g

gs11 311.61

bubbajvegas 300g

Charliej 369.4g


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Eyedee 457g
> 
> wwstriker 408.2 grams
> 
> ...


and that's a nice looking tamper


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9g

gs11 311.61

bubbajvegas 300g

Charliej 369.4g

Orangertange 457.7g

Milanski 275g


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9g

gs11 311.61

bubbajvegas 300g

Charliej 369.4g

Orangertange 457.7g

Milanski 275g

marcuswar 387.9g


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

DavidBondy 476.2g


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

DavidBondy 476.2g

Walter Sobchak 489g


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9g

gs11 311.61

bubbajvegas 300g

Charliej 369.4g

Orangertange 457.7g

Milanski 275g

marcuswar 387.9g

Davidbondy 476.2g

Walter sobchak 489 g


----------



## Michael the bowler (Feb 19, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

wwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9g

gs11 311.61

bubbajvegas 300g

Charliej 369.4g

Orangertange 457.7g

Milanski 275g

marcuswar 387.9g

Davidbondy 476.2g

Walter sobchak 489 g

Michael the bowler 302.5 g


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

Iwwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9g

gs11 311.61

bubbajvegas 300g

Charliej 369.4g

Orangertange 457.7g

Milanski 275g

marcuswar 387.9g

Davidbondy 476.2g

Walter sobchak 489 g

Michael the bowler 302.5 g

You guys missed out an "I" for my username xD just editing, happy guessing =D


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Eyedee 457gIwwstriker 408.2 gramsdrude 426 gSoll 426.7 grammsJeebsy 469gMike361 482.5Fevmeister 434.9jonners 439.0gbronc 389gtcr4x4 378.6g MrShades 445.0gDr Steve 431.6gCFo 396.9ggs11 311.61bubbajvegas 300gCharliej 369.4gOrangertange 457.7gMilanski 275gmarcuswar 387.9gDavidbondy 476.2gWalter sobchak 489 gMichael the bowler 302.5 gSofmonk 481.8


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Eyedee 457gIwwstriker 408.2 gramsdrude 426 gSoll 426.7 grammsJeebsy 469gMike361 482.5Fevmeister 434.9jonners 439.0gbronc 389gtcr4x4 378.6g MrShades 445.0gDr Steve 431.6gCFo 396.9ggs11 311.61bubbajvegas 300gCharliej 369.4gOrangertange 457.7gMilanski 275gmarcuswar 387.9gDavidbondy 476.2gWalter sobchak 489 gMichael the bowler 302.5 gSofmonk 481.8g


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Eyedee 457gIwwstriker 408.2 gramsdrude 426 gSoll 426.7 grammsJeebsy 469gMike361 482.5Fevmeister 434.9jonners 439.0gbronc 389gtcr4x4 378.6g MrShades 445.0gDr Steve 431.6gCFo 396.9ggs11 311.61bubbajvegas 300gCharliej 369.4gOrangertange 457.7gMilanski 275gmarcuswar 387.9gDavidbondy 476.2gWalter sobchak 489 gMichael the bowler 302.5 gSofmonk 481.8g


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Eyedee 457g

Iwwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9g

gs11 311.61

bubbajvegas 300g

Charliej 369.4g

Orangertange 457.7g

Milanski 275g

marcuswar 387.9g

Davidbondy 476.2g

Walter sobchak 489 g

Michael the bowler 302.5 g

Sofmonk 481.8g

D_Evans 380g


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

Iwwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9g

gs11 311.61

bubbajvegas 300g

Charliej 369.4g

Orangertange 457.7g

Milanski 275g

marcuswar 387.9g

Davidbondy 476.2g

Walter sobchak 489 g

Michael the bowler 302.5 g

Sofmonk 481.8g

D_Evans 380g

Wobin19 487g


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

Iwwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9g

gs11 311.61

bubbajvegas 300g

Charliej 369.4g

Orangertange 457.7g

Milanski 275g

marcuswar 387.9g

Davidbondy 476.2g

Walter sobchak 489 g

Michael the bowler 302.5 g

Sofmonk 481.8g

D_Evans 380g

Wobin19 487g

Jollybean 492g


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

Iwwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9g

gs11 311.61

bubbajvegas 300g

Charliej 369.4g

Orangertange 457.7g

Milanski 275g

marcuswar 387.9g

Davidbondy 476.2g

Walter sobchak 489 g

Michael the bowler 302.5 g

Sofmonk 481.8g

D_Evans 380g

Wobin19 487g

Jollybean 492g

Doggycam 340 g


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

trebor127 - 374g


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Today is the last day, some interesting choices there!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Eyedee 457g

Iwwstriker 408.2 grams

drude 426 g

Soll 426.7 gramms

Jeebsy 469g

Mike361 482.5

Fevmeister 434.9

jonners 439.0g

bronc 389g

tcr4x4 378.6g

MrShades 445.0g

Dr Steve 431.6g

CFo 396.9g

gs11 311.61

bubbajvegas 300g

Charliej 369.4g

Orangertange 457.7g

Milanski 275g

marcuswar 387.9g

Davidbondy 476.2g

Walter sobchak 489 g

Michael the bowler 302.5 g

Sofmonk 481.8g

D_Evans 380g

Wobin19 487g

Jollybean 492g

Doggycam 340 g

trebor127 - 374g

working dog 323g


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

And the winner is? as its now 11.25pm.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ha ha, completely forgot about this, bad coffeechap! so the winner of the coffee compass airtight container is....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

well the weight of the tamper is 452 grams so that makes Eyedee the winner as he was the closest with the guess of 457 grams just 5 grams out, well done, just PM the address for delivery...........


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Almost bang on 1lb, well done eyedee


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done eyedee!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

A massive THANK YOU and comments like lucky ba$t4rd will be permitted.









Ian


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Man I was close


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Congrats Eyedee. They are great containers


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Congratulations Eyedee, Charliej showed me one of these when I visited him the other week. They are a great little design, much easier to use than my Vacu jar as there is no separate pump to have to handle.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

If anyone else has one of these surplus to requirements then I'd be pleased to take it off their hands!

David


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

A big thanks to Ian for paying this forward to me! What a great community this is

David


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I am looking for a vacuum tight container as well, is there anyone who could sell or spare me one?

Ivan


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've just placed an order and if I get one with this order I will send out to you.

Have just ordered Mystery Bean 2 (again)

My wife specifically asked for this as she has enjoyed the last couple of weeks of this bean.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh, thank you, @Glenn, do let me know when it arrives, cheers, Ivan =D


----------

